# Bull red from the kayak!



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice!!! 

What kayak is that? Looking at a peddle drive kayak and think I have it narrowed down. Open to suggestions though.


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

fish4food said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> What kayak is that? Looking at a peddle drive kayak and think I have it narrowed down. Open to suggestions though.


Thanks! I have the OldTown BigWater 132 PDL and I love it. No complaints yet. I have a full walk through video on my channel. Any questions just ask! I’d be glad to help ya 👍🏻


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice! I’ll check your page and video out.


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

fish4food said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> What kayak is that? Looking at a peddle drive kayak and think I have it narrowed down. Open to suggestions though.


It’s a OldTown BigWater 132 PDL


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks man.

I got myself a Jackson Bite FD. 
wife is wanting the Old Town Sportsman 106 PDL.

trying to find a used one at not new price.


----------



## bestlegalf (7 mo ago)

My love


----------

